# VIP211 HDMI problem



## qaplus

I just got VIP211 hooked it up to a AKAI via HDMI last weekend. The HD picture quality is excellent. However I have exactly the same problem as a user reported at AVS forum: Everytime I turn on TV I have to reboot VIP211 to get HDMI connected, which takes ~10 minutes to re-acquire satellite and download program info.  Does anyone use HDMI with VIP211? Any problem like this? Thanks.


----------



## JohnEL

I have my VIP211 hocked up via HDMI to DVI cable to my 50" Pani. The problem I have is after about 10 to 20 min's of viewing, I hear a "pop" sound, unit freezes. I have to reboot:nono2: Seems that this has been happening since the 265 update, now am on 266 and again this happens last night:whatdidid 
Wish DISH would get it together. Suffered with 811 now this:flaiming


----------



## thanwu

qaplus said:


> I just got VIP211 hooked it up to a AKAI via HDMI last weekend. The HD picture quality is excellent. However I have exactly the same problem as a user reported at AVS forum: Everytime I turn on TV I have to reboot VIP211 to get HDMI connected, which takes ~10 minutes to re-acquire satellite and download program info.  Does anyone use HDMI with VIP211? Any problem like this? Thanks.


I did not experience your problem with my new 211(I got it one week ago). My problem is the audio. I could not get the Dolby Digital sound through the HDMI for the HD channels (my toslink connection can give me DD sound). I connect the 211 with my Yamaha reciever through HDMI, then another HDMI connection between the Yamaha reciever and my Philips plasma TV.


----------



## gjh3260

I have had my VIP211 for two weeks now. Have it hooked up to my Samsung 61 inch TV via HDMI and have not had any problem with it so far.


----------



## rustamust

Toslink and componet hookup works great. Over 2 weeks now no problems and HD PQ is much better than the 811 and also SD PQ some what better. The only problem for the first month was digital lip sync and one black screen after 2.65 and 2.66 all is fine.
mike


----------



## alfbinet

qaplus said:


> I just got VIP211 hooked it up to a AKAI via HDMI last weekend. The HD picture quality is excellent. However I have exactly the same problem as a user reported at AVS forum: Everytime I turn on TV I have to reboot VIP211 to get HDMI connected, which takes ~10 minutes to re-acquire satellite and download program info.  Does anyone use HDMI with VIP211? Any problem like this? Thanks.


I have my 211 hooked up to a Denon 3806 receiver via HDMI 1 in (on the receiver) and HDMI out from my receiver to my Mits 52628 HDMI 1 input (on the TV) Works great.


----------



## DishDiggler

I have the 211 hooked up via HDMI as well. My 211 does the same thing. I turn the tv on first ( if I dont see the screensaver then I know I have to reboot) then power up the 211. Id say it works right 50% of the time, the other 50% of the time I have to reboot to get it going.


----------



## ssmith10pn

alfbinet said:


> I have my 211 hooked up to a Denon 3806 receiver via HDMI 1 in (on the receiver) and HDMI out from my receiver to my Mits 52628 HDMI 1 input (on the TV) Works great.


I have the same equipment. I haven't tried the HDMI route yet. I'm doing component for video, optical for digital sound, RCA for analog on zone 2.
I do run HDMI from the 3806 to the 52628 though.


----------



## pinchhitter

I have a JVC 56" HD-ILA and vip211 with HDMI hook up.

1. When I change channels the screen goes haywire, picture scrambles, green and purple flashes and the input video label comes on to the screen. Then the picture goes to normal. It is almost as it is trying to tune something every time I change the channel. Not a major problem but annoying. The component connection does not do this, it works fine.
I did try hooking up an old 811 and it does not have this problem, it works smoothly.


2. Sometimes when changing channels the audio drops out. If I change to a HD channel and the audio goes out, I then turn to a SD channel, the audio comes back on. Same thing when it goes out on an SD channel, i switch to an HD channel and it comes back on.

Finally the HDMI port went out and I was sent a new 211. But the same above problems exist. Any ideas, suggestions or similar problems?


----------



## Grandpa Train

pinchhitter said:


> I have a JVC 56" HD-ILA and vip211 with HDMI hook up.
> 
> Finally the HDMI port went out and I was sent a new 211. But the same above problems exist. Any ideas, suggestions or similar problems?


Did the HDMI work with the new VIP211? Mine does not work.


----------



## pinchhitter

Grandpa Train said:


> Did the HDMI work with the new VIP211? Mine does not work.


It worked but it is still squirrely when changing channels, same problem as with the receiver that I sent back. The 211 must send its signal to the TV differently thant the 811.


----------



## Geoffe

My install was May 6. HDMI to DVI cable to Sammy. first few days, the TV would recognize that DVI was there but could not find signal. After that it will not even recognize HDMI'S existance. Tried all the reboots, etc., but with no success.
Component PQ is excellent.


----------



## ssmith10pn

Just a follow up,
I finally got around to connecting the 211 via HDMI to my Denon 3806 using Optical for audio.
Works like a champ although I see no diffrence from component.


----------



## CodeJockey

I have a vip211 and a Hitachi 50VF820. The HDMI interface worked for about 4 weeks (still had audio loss when i turned on the tv) but lost all signal last night. 

First call to Dish CS told me my TV was the problem. I worked for three hours replacing cables, resetting the 211 and changing everything on the TV. Called back and then they told me the 211 has a firmware issue (L267). I was so mad with their support. 

They told me i had to hook up composite video for it to work again and they are working on a fix. 

Can this really be a firware issue? How can it work and then just stop outputing a signal? Sounds like hardware to me too.

I will give them until the end of July or I will have them send me another 211 and try that one.

thanks


----------



## Wagon Man

Hi ... the following is my message posted on AVS, a member there suggested me to check in here ... sounds like I'm not alone.. I have the 211 since Thursday last week... 

(Just checked.. sw is L 2.67)

I'll keep reading all the posts ... but quick answer will be more than grateful  

Here it goes:

*********************************
Guys, every now & then I lost the audio from the SAT -- no sound coming out from it, but if I'd switch to OTA feed then switch back to SAT, then everything is fine.

Anyone experienced the same or know how to fix this symptom for good?

My connection as follow:

SAT (DishNetwork model ViP 211): HDMI => TV (input = Digital 1)
OTA feed: Antenna => TV (input =TV)
VCR/DVD, etc..: source => Receiver => TV (V1 Smart, Video 1)


----------



## texasjoe

qaplus said:


> I just got VIP211 hooked it up to a AKAI via HDMI last weekend. The HD picture quality is excellent. However I have exactly the same problem as a user reported at AVS forum: Everytime I turn on TV I have to reboot VIP211 to get HDMI connected, which takes ~10 minutes to re-acquire satellite and download program info.  Does anyone use HDMI with VIP211? Any problem like this? Thanks.


I have a 211 connected to a Phillps via HDMI and I am having the same problem. I got a new box from Dish and it does the same thing. Their Tech support says " This is a known problem" and they do not know when it will be fixed.

Does the 611 have this same problem?


----------



## qaplus

The recent software update fixed my HDMI problem. Now a happy Dish user


----------



## Jack Colton

I am a little surprised that this forum is not filled with messages, as the 622 forum is, with comments about the Dish Receiver and HDMI connectivity to TV sets.

I have two VIP-211s. The one connected to a 50" Pioneer panel has a problem occasionally that can be solved by rebooting the VIP 211... Either the video or audio will lock up, and then it is dead until reboot.

But on the Philips 50" Plasma TV, every time I turn off the TV... When I turn it back on, there are problems with the VIP 211 Satellite receiver. Usually there is a picture with no audio, but sometime the video is messed up also, and looks like an interlaced picture, the kind that NASA used to show on some of their cameras, where two different cameras showed 15 FPS on a 30 FPS link.

The solution is to unplug the HDMI port cable and Plug it back in. Picture and sound come back on.

There is something wrong somewhere and it makes the HDMI port unusable.


----------



## Wicker 54

It,s the RECIEVER !!!!!!!!! Mine loses the sound too.... Reboot !!!! Then all is fine !!! Good thing is we all pay for this crap each month.....


----------



## johnputnamjr

Mine does the same thing until i unplug the hdmi and then plug it back in. now that is convenient digging around behind the tv when you want to watch...dish tells me it is "known" - which makes me ask "then why don't you fix it if you know about it and have known about it for months?". - apparently too busy signing up more folks to take care of those that already have the equipment and pay every month for sub-par performance. still - i am hanging on for the "potential" HD service that we hear other folks are enjoying.


----------



## Cardini

If you have picture but no sound try this: Go into the menu, then system set-up and then HDTV set-up. Change the resolution setting (the middle selection option). Press done. You don't actually have to accept the change, but on my 211 this produces sound. Even though this is still a pain, I find it a lot faster than a reset or reboot. Hope it works for you all too. 

BTW, My 211 did not start losing TV sound until about a month or so ago. I have reported this to E*. I haven't tried switching from HDMI to component either.


----------



## leegart

After waiting about 5 weeks for the "software" fix for the "dead" HDMI port (reboots didn't bring it back) on my VIP-211, I called tech support. The person was very nice and is sending a replacement VIP-211 with no hassle (I have the warranty). 

I had called five weeks ago when the problem first appeared and was told that it was a "known" software problem that would eventually be fixed by a new version of the software though they could not tell me when.

Since the component connection to my Panasonic TH42PX500U was working fine, I could afford to be patient as I still had HD. I tried reboots, swapping in a different HDMI cable, etc., but there was only a black screen when the TV was set to HDMI.

After a month of no fix, I decided to act. To DISH's credit, they were very nice about it.


----------



## leegart

I received a replacement VIP-211 today. It installed effortlessly (except for waiting on the line awhile to get tech support) and the HDMI port works beautifully with my Panasonic TH42PX500U plasma TV. What does that tell you?


----------



## dbrooks57

leegart said:


> After waiting about 5 weeks for the "software" fix for the "dead" HDMI port (reboots didn't bring it back) on my VIP-211, I called tech support. The person was very nice and is sending a replacement VIP-211 with no hassle (I have the warranty).
> 
> I had called five weeks ago when the problem first appeared and was told that it was a "known" software problem that would eventually be fixed by a new version of the software though they could not tell me when.
> 
> Since the component connection to my Panasonic TH42PX500U was working fine, I could afford to be patient as I still had HD. I tried reboots, swapping in a different HDMI cable, etc., but there was only a black screen when the TV was set to HDMI.
> 
> After a month of no fix, I decided to act. To DISH's credit, they were very nice about it.


After 4 months with Dish and on the second VIP 211 my HDMI port is not operational.
After talking with Dish it is supposed to be a software problem with no known fix time.
Very dissatisifed with the service but cannot do anything due to the 18 month commitment.


----------



## esteps

After reading scores of forums about HDMI, I am convinced that it is the nature of HDMI to be inconsistent in performance. The problem appears to be an incompatibility issue more than anything. I for one don't think it is entirely the fault of the 211 or 622.
esteps



dbrooks57 said:


> After 4 months with Dish and on the second VIP 211 my HDMI port is not operational.
> After talking with Dish it is supposed to be a software problem with no known fix time.
> Very dissatisifed with the service but cannot do anything due to the 18 month commitment.


----------



## dante805

I just got a replacemnt VIP211 2 weeks ago. It worked fine for 2 weeks and just yesterday I lost the HDMI connection. You'll probably lose yours again, just be patient.



leegart said:


> I received a replacement VIP-211 today. It installed effortlessly (except for waiting on the line awhile to get tech support) and the HDMI port works beautifully with my Panasonic TH42PX500U plasma TV. What does that tell you?


----------



## stubbbone

Date: 8/12/2006
To whom it may concern,

I recently had a problem with your companies vip 211 hd receiver, the picture just goes blank using the hdmi cable. This is the second unit that this has occurred on, but this time your customer service rep said it was a software issue, and only happens on certain televisions. After doing some research on this matter, it seems to be happening on just about every model of TV out there. If it were a software problem, you would think it would go out right away or very soon after it is installed. My new unit worked for over 4 months without a problem, and then it just gave out, this sounds like it is hardware related. Your company should have run several test on these units before releasing them, and requiring them to receive all your hd channels. Most of the people who have hd TVs have entertainment systems which in order for me to change the cables, would have to be completely taken apart in order to do this. I spend over 100 dollars a month for your service, and would like to receive much better customer care then I am receiving currently. It's a software problem does not do it, especially when you have no date for this so called "software upgrade". If I am not receiving the full service, then it should affect my bill, I am paying for HD programming using the hdmi cable, but now can not use that particular device. Currently my HDTV has no component inputs available, one being used for DVD player, the other for my Xbox 360, so where would I be able to connect it anyway? I will be giving this much more thought including looking into other providers, so your prompt attention should be given to this issue. This letter will be posted on this forum regarding this issue.
and to your local BBB.


----------



## higherdef

Amen brother! If this was our phone service, we would all be on Vonage by now! Interested to see if you get a response. I just hooked up my 2nd 211 this weekend. I use an HDMI splitter to send the signal to 2 TV's (a 61" Sammy and a 32 " Phillips LCD on my patio. I can't use another port. I am sure I am in the "golden window" before this one goes Tango Uniform as well!


----------



## sycho316

stubbbone said:


> Date: 8/12/2006
> To whom it may concern,
> 
> I recently had a problem with your companies vip 211 hd receiver, the picture just goes blank using the hdmi cable. This is the second unit that this has occurred on, but this time your customer service rep said it was a software issue, and only happens on certain televisions. After doing some research on this matter, it seems to be happening on just about every model of TV out there. If it were a software problem, you would think it would go out right away or very soon after it is installed. My new unit worked for over 4 months without a problem, and then it just gave out, this sounds like it is hardware related. Your company should have run several test on these units before releasing them, and requiring them to receive all your hd channels. Most of the people who have hd TVs have entertainment systems which in order for me to change the cables, would have to be completely taken apart in order to do this. I spend over 100 dollars a month for your service, and would like to receive much better customer care then I am receiving currently. It's a software problem does not do it, especially when you have no date for this so called "software upgrade". If I am not receiving the full service, then it should affect my bill, I am paying for HD programming using the hdmi cable, but now can not use that particular device. Currently my HDTV has no component inputs available, one being used for DVD player, the other for my Xbox 360, so where would I be able to connect it anyway? I will be giving this much more thought including looking into other providers, so your prompt attention should be given to this issue. This letter will be posted on this forum regarding this issue.
> and to your local BBB.


Good letter, have you received a response yet? Please keep us updated.


----------



## stubbbone

sycho316 said:


> Good letter, have you received a response yet? Please keep us updated.


At first the c.s rep told me it was a problem with all the units out there, and I said that sounds hardware related which she replied "yes"..and that I "should use the component connector", which I replied " I would have to disassemble the entertainment system to do so, and both component connectors were being used", for which she replied, "go to radioshack and get a selector switch? "i said "get me your boss".. the boss got on the phone 5 minutes later and i informed her that she was being recorded via my phone system..she did not like that very much, then after going thru all the bs again, she told me she would remove the charges for all my hd programming and the monthly fee for the unit which is bad, about 25 bucks. I strongly urge all of you who have this issue to copy (but change) my letter and make your own complaint to the bbb here is the web address to make your complaint *www .denver .bbb.org/* ,they are located in colorado, so that is were the complaint has to be sent, its easy and takes only minutes to do so, and if enough complaints come in and are unresolved the bbb will take some action against them....also as a side note I asked "why did'nt customer service respond to the e-mail sent via dish's web site, considering they strive on customer service", and the response was "well that dept. is not here on the weekends", so i said, "what about the 5 days in between", no answer fot that.. but she showed that a response should be coming soon, I thought usually in 24 hours not 5 days. maybe the truth is killing them and they dont want to take a multi-million dollar hit with these units, I also asked why this problem is not listed in the troubleshooting area of the website..which brought no response, and when I confronted her about the fraud which their company is invoved in, (still using/selling these units and dstributing them to new customers who are unaware of the problem) and promoting these 211's as a great upgrade well I say that is fraud. Sorry about my ramblings but i am p!!sed off!!!!!!!


----------



## DishDiggler

I feel your pain, your letter was right on about my setup as well, it is a real pain to switch cables on my setup and now I lose my dvd player to the dish receiver.


----------



## stubbbone

dish originally said i could not upgrade to the 611 from the 211 without paying full price about 600 dollars, but after customer service dispute management at dish got involved, due to the bbb complaint, they agreed to upgrade me to the 611 and trade out my 811 as my hd reciever in my bedroom was using, so now i have all hd channels in both rooms and a separate tuner on the main unit, it is worth it to complain and not give up. so it cost me 199 to upgrade but now everything works....


----------



## mikedobcol

I too have the same problem with the hdmi cable. It worked for a few minutes and then promptly shut off. Dish network says they are working on a software fix , and I hope this comes soon. I received this info from them that the new sony kds series tv's will not accept their test pattern. It's all dish's fault in reality but lets hope they really do fix this problem. I don't want to get a new box and then it still doesn't work. I think the fact that the industry rushed to delete the effective dvi cable inputs and outputs shows a lack of foresight as well. I read on this thread that someone at least got a software fix from dish so this gives me some hope.


----------



## dngrkit

I got a Panasonic 50" plasma prof. model with interchangable monitor inputs ((TH-50PHD8UK) 2 weeks ago and a VIP211 to receive the HD locals. The HDMI never worked, the monitor reported no signal.

Now with a HDMI DVD player connected to the HDMI port the HDMI input is working perfectly for the DVD, no such luck for the VIP211.

I called tech support and got the "it's a software problem" run around. If you look at the posting dates I don't have any confidence dish will resolve this issue.

Good luck, the HDMI wasn't a show stopper for me but the 211 is now freezing (requiring a hard boot) and last night the sound stopped (again another hard boot), tech support wasn't concerned telling me all this is a software issue...


----------



## Deputy-Dawg

dngrkit said:


> I got a Panasonic 50" plasma prof. model with interchangable monitor inputs ((TH-50PHD8UK) 2 weeks ago and a VIP211 to receive the HD locals. The HDMI never worked, the monitor reported no signal.


There are two HDMI blades made for that machine. TY-FB7HM and the TY-FB8HM (the TY-FB8HM being the more recent). The older one did have some reported problems some HDCP handshaking. In any event I have the same display as you do with the TY-FB8HM and have had no problems with HMI using the E* VIP422 receiver.

As for your other difficulties I have found that so long as I don't try to "surf" the channels too quickly that they don't occur.


----------



## dngrkit

Deputy-Dawg said:


> There are two HDMI blades made for that machine. TY-FB7HM and the TY-FB8HM (the TY-FB8HM being the more recent). The older one did have some reported problems some HDCP handshaking. In any event I have the same display as you do with the TY-FB8HM and have had no problems with HMI using the E* VIP422 receiver.
> 
> As for your other difficulties I have found that so long as I don't try to "surf" the channels too quickly that they don't occur.


"Thank you. Uuntil I got the HDMI DVD I couldn't rule out the FB8HM board. Of course Dish maintains it's a software issue. I will call them again. -9-28-06 after reading of the software upgrade I tried the HDMI port on my Panisonic, as I checked to make sure the connector was sung on the 211 I got picture and video when the plug was pressed upward with my finger? I called Dish and they are sending me another 211...


----------



## gsh999

stubbbone said:


> Date: 8/12/2006
> To whom it may concern,
> 
> I recently had a problem with your companies vip 211 hd receiver, the picture just goes blank using the hdmi cable.


 (Snip the rest of your post. )

I just got a VIP 211 today and it has the same problem - no HDMI output. Tech support gave me the runaround but I found out that it is a known problem. Someone in the "executive department" told me it was a "bug" they were working on. I told him it was a key feature and a material misrepresentation. The receiver came out in April, 2006. Dish advertises the receiver with no warning to consumers about the problem with HDMI. I consider this fraud.

I filed a formal consumer complaint with the MD Attorney General. I don't like to get ripped off and an outfit like Dish should have better business practices.

My requested remedy is : 1. Have Dish stop advertising the VIP211 as having HDMI output. 2. FIX the damn problem.

I hope the complaint helps get Dish off their butts.


----------



## hokieengineer

If you have lost all hdmi functionality, I'd bet its a hardware isssue. If you have problems with losing picture while changing channels etc, its probably a software one.

I just resoldered the hdmi connector on my 211 and it works once again. It had randomly stopped working last night. About half the pins on the connector were no longer making contact with the pcb. Yea, I voided all my warranties, but now I know its not going to happen again with a remanufactured unit. Unfortunately the connector is VERY SMALL and not something I would attempt without the proper skills and equipment.

Do not accept any excuse the CSR gives you other than "replace unit" if you are having troubles with HDMI.


----------



## prowler1

i have having alot of problem with dish. Also i went thru 4 vip 211 recievers since 3-06.i finally canceled them.I sent a letter to the bbb and to my local tv channel who does investigations called Contact 6 its in milwaukee.Also sent a letter to dish .As of yet no respnse


----------



## dbrooks57

dbrooks57 said:


> After 4 months with Dish and on the second VIP 211 my HDMI port is not operational.
> After talking with Dish it is supposed to be a software problem with no known fix time.
> Very dissatisifed with the service but cannot do anything due to the 18 month commitment.


After another replacement of my VIP211 everything is working ok except a local network loses vidieo and audio at separate times.


----------



## snoclimber

prowler1 said:


> i have having alot of problem with dish. Also i went thru 4 vip 211 recievers since 3-06.i finally canceled them.I sent a letter to the bbb and to my local tv channel who does investigations called Contact 6 its in milwaukee.Also sent a letter to dish .As of yet no respnse


I had the Vip211 insatalled a month ago along with a Philips 50in Plasma. The first 211 had all sorts of issues so they brought out another one the very next day. The local Dish net guy tried very hard to resolve the next problem.

1. after turning off TV the HDMI signal will usually not "establish handshake" I then have to reboot Sat rxer. This is unacceptable! Dish tech said he has NEVER seen this before(6yrs experiance) He said that it must be in my Tv as it happened with two different rxers. 
2. I had warranty repair install a new HDMI input modual in the TV...Problem still there!

3. Called the Store where I bought the TV and they came out and replaced it with a new one...still same problem!

4. Installed most recent Philips firmware driver thru USB port...still same problem

5. Just came across this site and have seen that these issues are known product issues. I will take it up with the "company" and they will have 30 days to comply or they will have to remove there equipment.


----------



## setv2

BE WARNED!!!!!! I WISH I HAD COME UPON THIS THREAD BEFORE I UPGRADED MY DISH HD PACKAGE.

I placed an order to upgrade my DISH HD package. 

Today I received my new BROKEN 211vip. As an existing customer I paid $49.00 to get my new, BROKEN 211Vip receiver. The HDMI is receiving an audio signal (I can hear it) BUT THERE IS NO VIDEO SIGNAL going out to my Panasonic 42" Plasma. I'm also experincing the reboot issues in this thread.

I just got off the phone with a representative from Dish Tech support. They are aware of this problem and said that they are working on it, but for now I need to use the RGB component or composite cables. I wish they had of told me about this issue when I placed my order and told them so. The DISH rep explained that their sales department is not aware of the problem. OH WELL......TOO BAD FOR us "DISH VALUED CUSTOMERS". Maybe someone should tell sales.

Unfortunately, I invested in a new HDMI card (160.00) and a HDMI cable (100.00) before I was let in on DISH's little secret. They are actually continuing to lease these receivers without telling anyone about this issue.

I told the rep that I wanted to return the receiver, and use my old HD receiver until the issue was resolved. The response was "ALL SALES ARE FINAL" and they would not take it back. They said they were working on the problem....I asked when do you think there will be a resolve....2 days? 2 weeks? 2years? The rep informed me that Dish does not know when the issue would be resolved.

DISH also hooked me into an 18 month contract in order to upgrade. Dish's position is that, even though they knowingly sent me broken equipment, I am still obligated to the 18 months and cannot return the equipment.

I was using a DVI cable with the old HD receiver and getting a much better picture than I am now. This has been a downgrade in picture quality, and I paid through the nose for all of it.

I plan to continue the fight with DISH, but they really don't care, as their position is that they have me under contract, I'm SOL, and the broken receiver may be fixed eventually.

Did I mention that I've only had the receiver for 5 hours. Dish's response to this problem makes me feel like I've entered the twilight zone.


----------



## James Long

There are a set of steps that tech support should be going through to figure out if the unit is defective or if there is a software issue. If you have only called once call again and get a different rep. There is no reason why you shouldn't be able to get a replacement if it is the receiver's fault.

BTW: Cheap cables seem to work just as well if not better on HDMI. If you have other HDMI sources to check do so to make sure your cable and TV are working. HDMI does work on the ViP-211 ... It has been working on mine every time I've tried it since January (I usually use component because my ViP-622 is connected on the HDMI cable). Every once in a while I move the HDMI over just to make sure it is working. The best answer I can give is the lighter the cable the better (less weight stress on the connectors) with enough slack that the cable isn't pulled tight or able to be snagged.


----------



## gjh3260

Fortunately I am one of the lucky ones and have not had a problem with HDMI and my Sammy (keeping my fingers crossed.) DISH is handing out BS about being a software problem. In reading other threads in various forums people have jiggled the HDMI cable and gotten a picture momentarily also one individual actually opened up his 211 and found a broken solder (sp ?) joint. He fixed it and his HDMI is working fine. 

I saw a survey somewhere and this problem exists will all brands of TV's....it works on some not on others. There is a problem with certain 211's and DISH needs to admit it.

No software fix is going to fix a hardware problem.


----------



## jcrobso

My VIP622 dose the same thing, I just switched to component cables until Dish resolves the problem. John


----------



## James Long

gjh3260 said:


> There is a problem with certain 211's and DISH needs to admit it.
> 
> No software fix is going to fix a hardware problem.


It was covered on one of the chats months ago ... which is why it suprises me and annoys E*'s supervisors when a CSR isn't reading from today's playbook.

There is always the possibility that some new set or untested old one will have a software incompatibility. But E* has worked through all known software problems and are now focused on the hardware. The poor design of the connectors that the industry has made available to them. They want a more robust HDMI connector so they can put them in their units.


----------



## gjh3260

James Long said:


> It was covered on one of the chats months ago ... which is why it suprises me and annoys E*'s supervisors when a CSR isn't reading from today's playbook.
> 
> There is always the possibility that some new set or untested old one will have a software incompatibility. But E* has worked through all known software problems and are now focused on the hardware. The poor design of the connectors that the industry has made available to them. They want a more robust HDMI connector so they can put them in their units.


It seems like E*'s CSR's are like water.......they take the path of least resistance by saying its a known software problem and we are working on a fix so use the component connection until then. Maybe to the average person who doesnt check the various HD forums, this may be an acceptable answer. However, the VIP's were advertised with an HDMI port and they should work. This may be a stretch for an analogy but its like buying a new car and the headlights dont work and the dealer says we know theres a problem with the lights so just drive the car during the day until we get the problem fixed. I dont think many would find that response acceptable.


----------



## cgblack

I just got a Philips 50" Plasma and I'm having HDMI problems too. It doesn't matter what order I power up the STB and TV, the only way to get video is to power both up, disconect and reconnect the HDMI cable.

Strange thing is I also have the Philips 37" LCD, but it doesn't have the problem. Both sets use the slightly different version of the same firmware (I just upgraded it on the 50").

Philips says it's a Dish problem, and based on this thread I can see they are right.

Time to get on the phone to Dish and raise my blood pressure!


----------



## hustlerb58

Just found your web site and am not so surprised to find so many problems with the VIP211. I'm on my 2nd receiver, ( a refurbished one) just installed yesterday and already have the same problem all over again. The 211 gets to screen 015 (acquiring satellites) and stops at 3 of 5 steps. The CS folks tried to tell me my cable was the problem but my other receiver an 811 works just fine at that location. Not sure what to do next, dump dish and go to another satellite provider or cable?? any thoughts out there?? .... Tom in Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## Donp

Just had a Vip-211K model installed as my HD upgrade. So far no problems but I don't have the HDTV yet to check out the HDMI issue. I will comment when I do get one in about two weeks.


----------



## Donp

I have been using the HDMI port on my new 211 with no problems since Sunday night.


----------



## Donp

So far OK, two weeks and the HDMI on my 211K model is performing with no issues. I'm only using the video accross the HDMI though, no audio.


----------



## NickG

I just got the Vip211 installed 2 weeks ago (replaced an 811). Since my TV only had a DVI input, I had to temporarily use the component cables until I got a HDMI to DVI connection cable.

Anyway, the day after I connected the HDMI to DVI cable for video, I encountered the same problem that many others are having. With the default settings in the receiver of Automatically Download Updates/Program Guide at 3:00am, and Standby Enabled after 4 hours, I found that I had no video in the morning when turning on the TV/receiver. I would have to unplug the HDMI cable from the Vip211 and reconnect it, and then the picture would reappear.

I found that disabling the Automatic Downloading of Updates fixed this issue. Now, the HDMI port doesn't shut off any more, and I always have video when turning on the receiver. This sounds like a definite software bug that needs to be addressed, and is something that should be easily fixed.


----------



## Donp

HMM my "automatic Updates" is disabled too but I did'nt remember doing it. Maybe that's why I havn't had a problem since I got everything set up at the end of June.


----------



## ivtech

setv2 said:


> BE WARNED!!!!!! I WISH I HAD COME UPON THIS THREAD BEFORE I UPGRADED MY DISH HD PACKAGE.
> 
> I placed an order to upgrade my DISH HD package.
> 
> Today I received my new BROKEN 211vip. As an existing customer I paid $49.00 to get my new, BROKEN 211Vip receiver. The HDMI is receiving an audio signal (I can hear it) BUT THERE IS NO VIDEO SIGNAL going out to my Panasonic 42" Plasma. I'm also experincing the reboot issues in this thread.
> 
> I just got off the phone with a representative from Dish Tech support. They are aware of this problem and said that they are working on it, but for now I need to use the RGB component or composite cables. I wish they had of told me about this issue when I placed my order and told them so. The DISH rep explained that their sales department is not aware of the problem. OH WELL......TOO BAD FOR us "DISH VALUED CUSTOMERS". Maybe someone should tell sales.
> 
> Unfortunately, I invested in a new HDMI card (160.00) and a HDMI cable (100.00) before I was let in on DISH's little secret. They are actually continuing to lease these receivers without telling anyone about this issue.
> 
> I told the rep that I wanted to return the receiver, and use my old HD receiver until the issue was resolved. The response was "ALL SALES ARE FINAL" and they would not take it back. They said they were working on the problem....I asked when do you think there will be a resolve....2 days? 2 weeks? 2years? The rep informed me that Dish does not know when the issue would be resolved.
> 
> DISH also hooked me into an 18 month contract in order to upgrade. Dish's position is that, even though they knowingly sent me broken equipment, I am still obligated to the 18 months and cannot return the equipment.
> 
> I was using a DVI cable with the old HD receiver and getting a much better picture than I am now. This has been a downgrade in picture quality, and I paid through the nose for all of it.
> 
> I plan to continue the fight with DISH, but they really don't care, as their position is that they have me under contract, I'm SOL, and the broken receiver may be fixed eventually.
> 
> Did I mention that I've only had the receiver for 5 hours. Dish's response to this problem makes me feel like I've entered the twilight zone.


So far my 211 receiver has no problems i have a HDMI and DVI to my Sony Tube TV
But in the future if it hapens to me and they treat me like i've seen complaining here in these threads i would take action and cancell my contract but first i would cancelled the credit card that i issue the # to them and not giving them a red cent and let them go to coiurt and fight the there.


----------



## DNSFSS

ivtech said:


> So far my 211 receiver has no problems i have a HDMI and DVI to my Sony Tube TV
> But in the future if it hapens to me and they treat me like i've seen complaining here in these threads i would take action and cancell my contract but first i would cancelled the credit card that i issue the # to them and not giving them a red cent and let them go to coiurt and fight the there.


When things are going well, you hardly ever hear someone complaining. The second that something goes differently, there is massive complaining, which I understand. But geez, taking E* to court over receiver issues? Wouldn't it be cheaper to just break the contract, pay the prorated fees and move on? I've even had someone threaten to sue ME because they had no line of sight on their property (I'm JUST a technician!) Crazy...


----------



## ivtech

DNSFSS said:


> When things are going well, you hardly ever hear someone complaining. The second that something goes differently, there is massive complaining, which I understand. But geez, taking E* to court over receiver issues? Wouldn't it be cheaper to just break the contract, pay the prorated fees and move on? I've even had someone threaten to sue ME because they had no line of sight on their property (I'm JUST a technician!) Crazy...


I said my freind that i would cancel my contract with  dishnetwork right away and not pay one more red cent, and if they wanted to get any more money because of contract fees than dish had to go to court,than i would fight them there.


----------



## DNSFSS

ivtech said:


> I said my freind that i would cancel my contract with dishnetwork right away and not pay one more red cent, and if they wanted to get any more money because of contract fees than dish had to go to court,than i would fight them there.


It's all good brother, let's just hope that it never gets to that point, I totally understand.


----------



## mkpolley

mine also went out on 411,call dish,replacement coming free,shipping both ways free too


----------



## Ivtec

My brother in law just upgraded to VIP 211 and i connected a HDMI cable last week and he started to complain that sound would go off, and he had to change channel up or down to resume sound,so i knew about this issue and i changed the cables to component video,but i think this is a Rip off, people buy expensive cables to get the best of your expensive equipment and come across this peace of **** stuff,i have also the VIP 211 but I'm not using both ends with HDMI on the side of the TV i have DVI,but i will not tolerate this crap once i get a New LCD TV and come across this Chinese crap of receivers.


----------



## peano

211s were made in Mexico. Mine works fine. Charlie is having all the new models made in China. Those I'd be worried about.


----------

